# Results from upper eyelid surgery (Ptosis)



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.

Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.

The before picture was taken a month ago.
Surgery was 2 weeks ago.

The first after picture is frauded, the second is unposed.

Likely near maxxing out now. I plan on continuing to train my neck, thicken eyebrows with minoxidil and castor oil, plus get a tan abroad

Outside of that I recon I’ll be maxxed as a strong HTN.

If you have any questions about the surgery, fire away.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Can you clarify what it is you had done?

You fixed some droopy eyelids?

Or you fixed some upper eyelid exposure?

Does look a bit uncanny won't lie? Have you also had heaps of filler yeah?


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.
> 
> Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.
> 
> ...


you need jaw shaving

ogre pheno


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Can you clarify what it is you had done?
> 
> You fixed some droopy eyelids?
> 
> ...



No filler. Just ptosis surgery for droopy eyelids. The eyelids rested too low (one was above my iris and affected my vision).

It likely looks a bit uncanny as there is swelling (I had the surgery 2 weeks ago). All the swelling normally takes at least a month to fully disappear.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Barely even made a difference

Surgery is cope


----------



## germanlooks (Jan 31, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Barely even made a difference
> 
> Surgery is cope










The difference is quite big


----------



## goat2x (Jan 31, 2022)

Two completely different angles tho, post one w the same angles.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1516069
> View attachment 1516070
> 
> The difference is quite big


very big improvement imo! 

needs lower lid surgery to complete the look


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 31, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> View attachment 1516069
> View attachment 1516070
> 
> The difference is quite big


He’s looking more downturned in the after pic, the difference isn’t big enough to matter


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> Barely even made a difference
> 
> Surgery is cope


I think it's made quite a difference but that's my personal belief.

My eye area was very asymmetrical before and I always looked tired. It was also my biggest failo on every forum (reddit,here,WW etc)

Right now the swelling in the eyelids means the upper eyelids look a bit thick but I'm happy with how it's progressing since the surgery.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> Two completely different angles tho, post one w the same angles.


He won’t, he’s coping with the fact he wasted thousands just to get his eyelids snipped up


----------



## metagross (Jan 31, 2022)

What is the cost of such a surgery? 
Honestly, it looks way better after UEE was gone. 
Might honestly do wonders for some people.


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> He won’t, he’s coping with the fact he wasted thousands just to get his eyelids snipped up


The eyelids are thicker due to swelling but both eyelids clearly sit higher than before. In a couple more weeks the result should be more clearer.

my vision is also better now as my eyelids never drops infront of my iris.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 31, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> He won’t, he’s coping with the fact he wasted thousands just to get his eyelids snipped up


He looks pretty solid tbh but stilll if i was him i would have rather gotten bimax tho.


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> He won’t, he’s coping with the fact he wasted thousands just to get his eyelids snipped up


Why the negativity? It literally affected my vision lol.

The money isn't a concern.


----------



## Ozil (Jan 31, 2022)

pretty good progress but your eyes weren't your biggest issue in the first place.

how much did it cost?


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

metagross said:


> What is the cost of such a surgery?
> Honestly, it looks way better after UEE was gone.
> Might honestly do wonders for some people.


I think you can get most ptosis surgeries for a few thousand dollars?

I went privately in London and paid to get the fastest surgery possible - Total was around £7000. I had the consultation within a week and the surgery was 10 days later.


----------



## .👽. (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> He looks pretty solid tbh but stilll if i was him i would have rather gotten bimax tho.


why Bimax tho? 
he looks like chico


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Why the negativity? It literally affected my vision lol.
> 
> The money isn't a concern.


Oh ok lmao I thought you only got it purely for looks

But if your vision was fucked cause of your eyelids before then I understand


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

He looks pretty solid tbh but stilll if i was him i would have rather gotten bimax tho.

I thought my jaw is fine…?


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Jan 31, 2022)

honestly you got great results who's your doc? are you already using min on your eyebrows? thanks


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> No filler. Just ptosis surgery for droopy eyelids. The eyelids rested too low (one was above my iris and affected my vision).
> 
> It likely looks a bit uncanny as there is swelling (I had the surgery 2 weeks ago). All the swelling normally takes at least a month to fully disappear.



Keep us up-to-date as I'm interested to see at least one eye-area surgery end well.


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

CopeTilliRope said:


> honestly you got great results who's your doc? are you already using min on your eyebrows? thanks


I went with Jimmy Uddin and had the surgery at Moorfields private eye hospital. He thinks the final result will be 90-95% perfect (not completely symmetrical but very close). The aim was to reduce upper eyelid exposure and increase symmetry. 

I started using minoxidil 2 days ago on my eyebrows. I started castor oil 1 month ago (and have seen results from that)


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Keep us up-to-date as I'm interested to see at least one eye-area surgery end well.


Will do. Likely will post a full update in a months time.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 31, 2022)

.👽. said:


> why Bimax tho?
> he looks like chico





ToTheTop said:


> He looks pretty solid tbh but stilll if i was him i would have rather gotten bimax tho.
> 
> I thought my jaw is fine…?


Recessed maxilla, Short lower third and chin, Not enough support behind the lips it make your lips look like an old persons lips whose bone support melted away during the years.Probably bit of vertically down growth growth in the lower maxillary region.

Gonion too blocky gonial angle needs more angles straight 90 degrees is failo, adds to the blocky head look hell of a lot ,You look like you have SFS


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> I went with Jimmy Uddin and had the surgery at Moorfields private eye hospital. He thinks the final result will be 90-95% perfect (not completely symmetrical but very close). The aim was to reduce upper eyelid exposure and increase symmetry.
> 
> I started using minoxidil 2 days ago on my eyebrows. I started castor oil 1 month ago (and have seen results from that)


what exactlly did he do you didn't get added fat but he maanged to diretly reduce the size of your upper eyelid? i need that badly the results is already perfect tbh.

keep us uptaded with the minox and the possible skin agin/ boatness of the upper eyelid it can cause


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

CopeTilliRope said:


> what exactlly did he do you didn't get added fat but he maanged to diretly reduce the size of your upper eyelid? i need that badly the results is already perfect tbh.
> 
> keep us uptaded with the minox and the possible skin agin/ boatness of the upper eyelid it can cause


My upper eyelid exposure was due to a
condition called ptosis where your resting eyelid sits lower than it should. This gives a tired look and makes your eyelid droopy (I looked tired and high all the time lol)

No skin was Removed, rather the levator muscle in the eyelid is tightened so it is strengthened and sits higher when resting.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 31, 2022)

keep coping fucking retards @Moggedbyevery1 @ToTheTop 

how is this not a recessed maxilla (recessed whole mf really) w shit lower third height?

you fucking dummies,kys yall know nothing.


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> keep coping fucking retards @Moggedbyevery1 @ToTheTop
> 
> how is this not a recessed maxilla (recessed whole mf really) w shit lower third height?
> 
> ...


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> keep coping fucking retards @Moggedbyevery1 @ToTheTop
> 
> how is this not a recessed maxilla (recessed whole mf really) w shit lower third height?
> 
> ...


I just thought the entire analysis was funny lmao

I dunno much about surgery 

Now that I see it, yes he needs a skull transplant also


----------



## randomvanish (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Does look a bit uncanny won't lie?


no it doesn'T


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 31, 2022)

metagross said:


> What is the cost of such a surgery?
> Honestly, it looks way better after UEE was gone.
> Might honestly do wonders for some people.


Upper eyelid blepharoplasty is one of the cheapest operations, 1300 euro per eye where i live. 

But it is also one of those operations, like rhinoplasty, that are very surgeon dependent. No one would *want* to operate a person without vision problems like OP had, for purely cosmetic reasons. It is because even the best surgeon cannot guarantee that the eyelid completely closes, or there is no asymmetry, etc. Too risky to do for cosmetic reasons, unless too large.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.
> 
> Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.
> 
> ...


Amazing results bro you look great!
Defo strong HTN potential no doubt
How much the surgery cost you?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

You dont have a recessed maxilla wtf- people in here just love to shit on anyone who actually tries to max rather than just rot, you do have a short lower third thouhg - similar to myself in think your chin. Its a bit reassuring to me to see someone who is good looking in spite of a short lower third, gives me hope that maybe im not a subhuman


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> you do have a short lower third thouhg - similar to myself in think your chin.


No, his chin has nothing to do with this.

His whole lower third is short. Like Cavill's.

OP has a very low gonial angle ~90 degrees. So his lower third is automatically short.

Here is the standard chad with short lower third too (same jaw shape as OP):






The difference between them is that Cavill's middle third is way more compact, so his lower third does not look out of proportion with the rest of the face.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> No, his chin has nothing to do with this.
> 
> His whole lower third is short. Like Cavill's.
> 
> ...


why does that mean his chin has nothing to do with it? his chin still appers short wehter its related to the gonial angle, ramus etc. Its a similar problem to what i have - although I get severely mogged by both cavill and the OP


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> why does that mean his chin has nothing to do with it? his chin still appers short wehter its related to the gonial angle, ramus etc. Its a similar problem to what i have - although I get severely mogged by both cavill and the OP


Well, it is about semantics here... the chin is the continuation of the jaw after all... 

Also, since it is his jaw, you cannot really enhance "just his chin" and solve the problem. You have to correct his WHOLE jaw vertically. Or otherwise, he would have a "witch's chin" thingy...


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Upper eyelid blepharoplasty is one of the cheapest operations, 1300 euro per eye where i live.
> 
> But it is also one of those operations, like rhinoplasty, that are very surgeon dependent. No one would *want* to operate a person without vision problems like OP had, for purely cosmetic reasons. It is because even the best surgeon cannot guarantee that the eyelid completely closes, or there is no asymmetry, etc. Too risky to do for cosmetic reasons, unless too large.


I had ptosis surgery not blepharoplasty. No skin has been removed, just the levator muscle was tightened so both eyelids sit higher.

My vision was not 'impaired' enough to justify doing it for medical reasons. I just had a lot of people comment how I always looked tired or high.

I paid £7k to do it privately fast with a top surgeon. So far I'm happy with the results but will see over the next few weeks how they heal.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Well, it is about semantics here... the chin is the continuation of the jaw after all...
> 
> Also, since it is his jaw, you cannot really enhance "just his chin" and solve the problem. You have to correct his WHOLE jaw vertically. Or otherwise, he would have a "witch's chin" thingy...


right that does make more sense sorry I was a bit confused by what you meant initially- I have a similar issue with my lower third and am getting fillers done this month to try and correct it- are you saying its not such a simple issue as adding some bone mass to the chin? More the whole jawline needs addressing?


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> are you saying its not such a simple issue as adding some bone mass to the chin? More the whole jawline needs addressing?


Yeah, you need to expand your whole jawline vertically with the filler. A lot more MLs. 

If you address only chin height with such a jawline, you get the witch's chin:






PS. Or Cavill-max if your other proportions allow it. All depends on pheno. But in OP's case, his midface is too long, so he cannot do cavillmaxing really.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> Yeah, you need to expand your whole jawline vertically with the filler. A lot more MLs.
> 
> PS. Or Cavill-max if your other proportions allow it. All depends on pheno. But in OP's case, his midface is too long, so he cannot do that really.


what do you mean by Cavill-max? As in just get jawline filler and square my chin up? Think i have a similar midface to OP, actually my whole pheno is similar ish but hes better looking than me


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

something like this @Lagrange


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> I think you can get most ptosis surgeries for a few thousand dollars?
> 
> I went privately in London and paid to get the fastest surgery possible - Total was around £7000. I had the consultation within a week and the surgery was 10 days later.


I somehow could tell you were british.


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> what do you mean by Cavill-max? As in just get jawline filler and square my chin up? Think i have a similar midface to OP, actually my whole pheno is similar ish but hes better looking than me


If your 3 thirds vertically are aesthetically proportionate, like cavill's, then you do not need to do anything with the jaw. You can concentrate on chin width ("square your chin up") instead, or jaw width, or anything generally, it would still look good. If it does not look good, it means there is already some ratio-issue, which most probably stems from the horizontal-thirds disproportionality.


----------



## infidel hunter (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.
> 
> Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.
> 
> ...


No need for the surgery honestly


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> keep coping fucking retards @Moggedbyevery1 @ToTheTop
> 
> how is this not a recessed maxilla (recessed whole mf really) w shit lower third height?
> 
> ...



Yeah it's recessed he needs max advancement surg


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> I went with Jimmy Uddin and had the surgery at Moorfields private eye hospital. He thinks the final result will be 90-95% perfect (not completely symmetrical but very close). The aim was to reduce upper eyelid exposure and increase symmetry.
> 
> I started using minoxidil 2 days ago on my eyebrows. I started castor oil 1 month ago (and have seen results from that)


oh nice you got it at Moorfields ive got a consult with one of the surgeons there


----------



## Looksmax25 (Jan 31, 2022)

It was definitely an improvement but to achieve HTN you will need bimax for extra projection and height on you maxilla and mandible. Also, your undereyes look hollow so get infras.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

Lagrange said:


> If your 3 thirds vertically are aesthetically proportionate, like cavill's, then you do not need to do anything with the jaw. You can concentrate on chin width ("square your chin up") instead, or jaw width, or anything generally, it would still look good. If it does not look good, it means there is already some ratio-issue, which most probably stems from the horizontal-thirds disproportionality.


i think i do have a ratio issue - potentially my chin is slightly under projected as well by a couple of mm, cavill's chin sticks out slightly beyond his bottom lip while mine is slightly behind it. Chin projection is an easier issue to address with filler so im tempted to go that route first and see what it looks like before having something done to my entire jaw


----------



## Deleted member 16380 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> i think i do have a ratio issue - potentially my chin is slightly under projected as well by a couple of mm, cavill's chin sticks out slightly beyond his bottom lip while mine is slightly behind it. Chin projection is an easier issue to address with filler so im tempted to go that route first and see what it looks like before having something done to my entire jaw


Ask your specialist, they will assess you.

Plus I am not even sure how they do vertical jaw extension. Vertical chin projection is quite a common thing, but the same procedure for the jaw is rare (but definitely possible). So idk.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

also OPs chin look really good when viewed from the front imo - just a bit fucked on side profile


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> i think i do have a ratio issue - potentially my chin is slightly under projected as well by a couple of mm, cavill's chin sticks out slightly beyond his bottom lip while mine is slightly behind it. Chin projection is an easier issue to address with filler so im tempted to go that route first and see what it looks like before having something done to my entire jaw


bro i remember your photos you DONT need more chin projection pretty sure it was chin height caused by sfs. Same with OP we all need a maxillary downgraft + genioplasty downgraft and maybe even clockwise rotation


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

deepweb1298 said:


> bro i remember your photos you DONT need more chin projection pretty sure it was chin height caused by sfs. Same with OP we all need a maxillary downgraft + genioplasty downgraft and maybe even clockwise rotation


its defo mostly chin heihgt but I think my chin might also be ever so slightly underprojeced and if so id rather fix that first because its just a much simpler fix than all the shit you mentioned


----------



## buflek (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Why the negativity? It literally affected my vision lol.
> 
> The money isn't a concern.


ignore guys like him who are perma rotting here cuz they cant afford surgery


----------



## zeek (Jan 31, 2022)

This is a fine result and your healing is going well, even if you got robbed for it. 

the haters are right ab your priority being to fix the failo jaw, which is why your lips are in a weird position, and your bite is probably terrible, but that’s to be expected in UK.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

randomvanish said:


> no it doesn'T



Nigga wake tfu

Unimpressed:








To surprised:






Now his eyes are appearing too big, which is a feminine trait. Doesn't suit men that aren't battymen.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

OP take a video pls? Do you mind?

I got psitos on 1 eye


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Looksmax25 said:


> It was definitely an improvement but to achieve HTN you will need bimax for extra projection and height on you maxilla and mandible. Also, your undereyes look hollow so get infras.


Yeah my under eyes are my biggest failo now.

what are infras? Are they easy to get? How long is recovery etc?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Yeah my under eyes are my biggest failo now.
> 
> what are infras? Are they easy to get? How long is recovery etc?



infraorbital rim implants, they sit at the orbital rim giving projection to the orbital rims and make the under eye not appear hollow.

dr eppely charges 17k USD for infraorbital implants. I’m currently saving up for them atm


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> OP take a video pls? Do you mind?
> 
> I got psitos on 1 eye


Sure - if video doesn’t upload I’ll send later


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Sure - if video doesn’t upload I’ll send later


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Nigga wake tfu
> 
> Unimpressed:
> 
> ...


imo its a signifcant improvement to his eye area

but do agree 7k for that surgery seems steep - if youve got the mney i guess it was a good improvement so doesnt really matter


----------



## Truemaxxer (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.
> 
> Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.
> 
> ...


good result tbh

Just take a picture with the exact same angle as before 

Also did your eyebrows changed?


----------



## deepweb1298 (Jan 31, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> imo its a signifcant improvement to his eye area
> 
> but do agree 7k for that surgery seems steep - if youve got the mney i guess it was a good improvement so doesnt really matter


moorfields is legit the best eye hospital in the UK so no wonder its expensive af. Ive got a consult with one of the surgeons there and i was quoted £10k for medial/lateral canthoplasty


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> good result tbh
> 
> Just take a picture with the exact same angle as before
> 
> Also did your eyebrows changed?


still a fair amount of swelling i'll take an identical photo in a couple weeks or so.

I've used castor oil on my eyebrows for the past 4 weeks yeah (and just started using minoxidil 2 days ago)


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> OP take a video pls? Do you mind?
> 
> I got psitos on 1 eye


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

Nigga you got botched. You got upper eyelid bleph which removes fat and muscle of the upper eyelid, you have upper eyelid retraction. The corner of one of the eyes is rounded you lost the sharp scleral triangle look.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


>



Look better in motion, might be halo pheno


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


>




Yeah it looks so much better in motion. This is why you should never take pictures and always videos. Never reliable.

I might get this shit done ngl.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Look better in motion,



Yup


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

S


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yup


Still if he’s gonna try tinder , he’s gonna suffer


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Yeah it looks so much better in motion. This is why you should never take pictures and always videos. Never reliable.
> 
> I might get this shit done ngl.
> 
> View attachment 1516268


Honestly it's not even recovered yet. It's still swollen, stitches just removed.

But I posted because I was very happy with the results so far.

The photos don't do it justice, I looked high and extremely tired all the time before.

I'll upload final results later this month but I think it's a very good surgery for those who have droopy eyelid(s). Mostly because it fixes upper eyelid exposure, but also as it improves symmetry.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Honestly it's not even recovered yet. It's still swollen, stitches just removed.
> 
> But I posted because I was very happy with the results so far.
> 
> ...


The rounded corner is a concern


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> S
> 
> Still if he’s gonna try tinder , he’s gonna suffer



Bro nobody uses tinder anymore to try and get with women

It's Chadsexual chicks man


----------



## Deleted member 15669 (Jan 31, 2022)

Solid results


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Bro nobody uses tinder anymore to try and get with women
> 
> It's Chadsexual chicks man


I’m saying in photos it’s gonna look off


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> I’m saying in photos it’s gonna look off



That's why you take videos and then play those videos back and capture a screenshot.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> That's why you take videos and then play those videos back and capture a screenshot.


He’s also squinting


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> He’s also squinting



Omg here we fucking go. Stop that autist projection man. No he's fucking not


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Bro I'm gonna pm you about the surgeon his prices etc if that's alright.

You in midlands or south? Accent says midlands


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

He is tensing his brows 


MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Omg here we fucking go. Stop that autist projection man. No he's fucking not


----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 31, 2022)

now need eyebrow lowering with botox


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Bro I'm gonna pm you about the surgeon his prices etc if that's alright.
> 
> You in midlands or south? Accent says midlands


London 

The consultation was like £200 via moorfields, The operation was around £5-6k with follow up.

I booked via his private clinic:








Droopy Eyelids | Jimmy Uddin | Oculoplastic Surgeon London


Droopy Eyelids (Ptosis) Specialist Email enquiries@londonoculoplastics.co.uk Call (+44) 203 8840 528 Patient Enquiry Request Now Professional Enquiry Request Now Contents What is ptosis? Causes of ptosis Can ptosis indicate serious disease? Surgery for ptosis Children with ptosis What is an...




londonoculoplastics.co.uk


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> London
> 
> The consultation was like £200 via moorfields, The operation was around £5-6k with follow up.
> 
> ...


Did you get upper eyelid retraction surgery or ptosis surgery


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> I had ptosis surgery not blepharoplasty. No skin has been removed, just the levator muscle was tightened so both eyelids sit higher.
> 
> My vision was not 'impaired' enough to justify doing it for medical reasons. I just had a lot of people comment how I always looked tired or high.
> 
> I paid £7k to do it privately fast with a top surgeon. So far I'm happy with the results but will see over the next few weeks how they heal.


Does that surgeon perform lower eyelid retractions? He's based in London, right?


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> Recessed maxilla, Short lower third and chin, Not enough support behind the lips it make your lips look like an old persons lips whose bone support melted away during the years.Probably bit of vertically down growth growth in the lower maxillary region.
> 
> Gonion too blocky gonial angle needs more angles straight 90 degrees is failo, adds to the blocky head look hell of a lot ,You look like you have SFS


Saved by pheno


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> London
> 
> The consultation was like £200 via moorfields, The operation was around £5-6k with follow up.
> 
> ...



Appreciate it. 

They didn't do that whole psychological assessment on you and bs right?


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Appreciate it.
> 
> They didn't do that whole psychological assessment on you and bs right?


You can’t tell me this a good result


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Appreciate it.
> 
> They didn't do that whole psychological assessment on you and bs right?


I called up on the 2nd January for an appointment saying I want ptosis surgery.

Private 20 minute consultation on the 4th January.

Booked surgery for the 18th January.

No questions asked - No bullshit. Just expensive but quick (and hopefully a v.good result by the end).


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> OP take a video pls? Do you mind?
> 
> I got psitos on 1 eye


You won't benefit from any surgeries tbh. Your eye area flaws are too minor to warrant invasive surgery. I might as I have pretty bad scleral show. Need genio+rhino too as my nose and chin suck. I'd prob just leanmax to 10-12% bf and get jaw zygo fillers. And maybe LL as I going from 5'7"-8" to 5'11-6' should help your SMV a lot.


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Saved by pheno


Yes. 100%.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> You won't benefit from any surgeries tbh. Your eye area flaws are too minor to warrant invasive surgery. I might as I have pretty bad scleral show. Need genio+rhino too as my nose and chin suck. I'd prob just leanmax to 10-12% bf and get jaw zygo fillers. And maybe LL as I going from 5'7"-8" to 5'11-6' should help your SMV a lot.



Dude shut up. It's prevelant.


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> Did you get upper eyelid retraction surgery or ptosis surgery


Ptosis surgery.

The aim was to make my eyelids symmetrical and correct the ptosis (it was partially blocking my iris on one eye).

My eyelids are thicker right now but I already like the results so far.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Dude shut up. It's prevelant.
> 
> View attachment 1516289
> View attachment 1516288


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Dude shut up. It's prevelant.
> 
> View attachment 1516289
> View attachment 1516288


Give us some more pictures but IMO you don't need it looking at those as your eyes look symmetrical. 

I suffered with asymmetry which I really disliked.


----------



## Titbot (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Ptosis surgery.
> 
> The aim was to make my eyelids symmetrical and correct the ptosis (it was partially blocking my iris on one eye).
> 
> My eyelids are thicker right now but I already like the results so far.


I hope you didn’t get retraction buddy. Trust me I’m the eye expert. I have had tons of eye surgeries. I know my shit


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Titbot said:


> I hope you didn’t get retraction buddy. Trust me I’m the eye expert. I have had tons of eye surgeries. I know my shit


No, just ptosis surgery

The shape will look different due to swelling (I had the operation less than 2 weeks ago) and my eyelids are still lumpy


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 31, 2022)

goat2x said:


> how is this not a recessed maxilla


you abused brown dog, stop spewing bullshit, his jaw is fine


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> View attachment 1516293


Won't make as much difference as you think. And you are like 30 dude. Time to focus on other things like raising a family or getting ahead in your career. You'll pay 7k gbp for the surgery and then what? Agepill is gonna hit you in a few years anyway. You risk looking worse and needing multiple revisions. It's a big rabbithole you don't want to go down. Eye surgery is very risky remember.

Ask @Titbot he needed to go under the knife 4 times to get it right and even then he isn't 100% satisfied. Leave it. Your eye area is already above average. Only LL makes sense tbh but IDK if you are willing to go through that.


----------



## qwertynineofive (Jan 31, 2022)

You look like Jude law


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Won't make as much difference as you think. And you are like 30 dude. Time to focus on other things like raising a family or getting ahead in your career. You'll pay 7k gbp for the surgery and then what? Agepill is gonna hit you in a few years anyway. You risk looking worse and needing multiple revisions. It's a big rabbithole you don't want to go down. Eye surgery is very risky remember.



Ohhhhh

You're doing this again

Bro shut the FUCK UP!!!!

Why are you always giving me this same bullshit boring speech about building a nigga fucking family. Shut your fucking face you fucking twat.

I am perfectly OK in my situation of dating a bitch that does not wanna have kids.

Mind your own fucking business and fuck off from my face bro. You aren't taking to a fucking retarded low T social misfit zoomer here. You imbeciles do everything in your need to feel as though you fit in and it's so gay. 

Shut up and go away for the last time or I am going to block


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 31, 2022)

MakinItHappenReturn said:


> Ohhhhh
> 
> You're doing this again
> 
> ...


Go get eye surgeries then. Best case scenario, you will barely look better. Worst case scenario, you end up looking like a tranny. Not worth it in your situation but suit yourself.


----------



## MakinItHappenReturn (Jan 31, 2022)

qwertynineofive said:


> You look like Jude law



Good call.


----------



## CristianT (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.
> 
> Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.
> 
> ...


Good job, OP, looking good. The faggots who put the laugh emoji can fuck themselves.


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

CristianT said:


> Good job, OP, looking good. The faggots who put the laugh emoji can fuck themselves.


Thanks brah.

I'm happy with how it's going (not fully recovered yet).

Just wanted to post here and answer any questions some people might have and show the expected kind of results.

I'm used to the internet warriors on this site don't worry


----------



## Looksmax305 (Jan 31, 2022)

Looks good bra and you don’t look any different (in a good way)


----------



## Sal123 (Jan 31, 2022)

I thinks it’s good, I don’t know why people r being toxic, eye eyes is extremely risky you’re lucky it didn’t get botched, just don’t think that this surgery went well go and have another one js


----------



## ToTheTop (Jan 31, 2022)

Sal123 said:


> I thinks it’s good, I don’t know why people r being toxic, eye eyes is extremely risky you’re lucky it didn’t get botched, just don’t think that this surgery went well go and have another one js


Thanks.

I only planned on having this surgery, the rest of stuff is just soft looksmaxxing.


----------



## BigBoletus (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> He looks pretty solid tbh but stilll if i was him i would have rather gotten bimax tho.
> 
> I thought my jaw is fine…?


nah, you are recessed but not downward grown at least. Ideally you would need lefort 3 + bimax. You still look good and realistically dont need these surgeries


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jan 31, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


>



you look a bit like old chico lachowski


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 1, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Few pics. Overall feeling very happy with the surgery and I only had it two weeks ago.
> 
> Still got some swelling to go down but see a distinct difference.
> 
> ...


@Win200 found a natural looking eye surgery result, the one thing holding you back from chad-hood


----------



## Truemaxxer (Feb 1, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> London
> 
> The consultation was like £200 via moorfields, The operation was around £5-6k with follow up.
> 
> ...


did they do it under local or full anasthesia?


----------



## ToTheTop (Feb 1, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> did they do it under local or full anasthesia?


Local. They need you to be able to open/close your eyes so they can assess how much to adjust the eyelids.

I left the hospital a couple hours after the operation.


----------



## Truemaxxer (Feb 1, 2022)

ToTheTop said:


> Local. They need you to be able to open/close your eyes so they can assess how much to adjust the eyelids.
> 
> I left the hospital a couple hours after the operation.


lifefuel wouldnt they be soo fucking expensive 

however do other people notice a positive change (people who dont know you had surgery)


----------



## ToTheTop (Feb 1, 2022)

Truemaxxer said:


> lifefuel wouldnt they be soo fucking expensive
> 
> however do other people notice a positive change (people who dont know you had surgery)


I think it's like $2-4k in most places

---

I went privately in London at the best eye hospital. So I got it very fast but it cost £7k.

I've had girls already comment how it looks better and it hasn't fully recovered yet (bit of swelling still exists). But they knew I was having it done. I'm happy with how it looks now though and that's what matters.


----------



## Scorpioned (Feb 1, 2022)

Awesome result imo


----------



## Romeo1111 (Feb 1, 2022)

good results man hope your happy with it


----------



## eyebagcel (Feb 7, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> infraorbital rim implants, they sit at the orbital rim giving projection to the orbital rims and make the under eye not appear hollow.
> 
> dr eppely charges 17k USD for infraorbital implants. I’m currently saving up for them atm


why do you chose eppley over yaremchuk?


----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 7, 2022)

eyebagcel said:


> why do you chose eppley over yaremchuk?



Both are good. Dr Y is gives conservative but aesthetically pleasing results. Eppely gives you the freedom to make your implants however you want and also his patient care post procedures is better


----------



## Tenshi (Feb 12, 2022)

great results tbh

your eye area kind looks like mine, I'd say my upper eyelid is even droopier than yours, but honestly I couldn't be bothered to fix it as it isn't that much of a failo, although in your case it seems to impair your vision so at least you get that fixed too.


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16834 (Feb 12, 2022)

curlyheadjames said:


>




Mirin buccal fat removal


----------



## curlyheadjames (Feb 12, 2022)

alienmaxxer said:


> Mirin buccal fat removal


----------

